# One-Eyed Molly



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, so I came home about five days or so ago to find my cremesicle molly missing an eyeball. Not, it's injured... Oh no, it's totally gone! She has a hole where her eye should be.

Now, while I can guarantee that it didn't feel good (at all), she's still swimming around and eating just fine, so, do you all think she's going to be okay, living with just one eye? It's not slowing her down at all (now, the first day or so she was a bit slow) - she's not getting bossed around by anyone. Is there any reason to 'put her down'?

Thanks!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

As long as no infection slips in she should be fine. Many creatures dont need any eyes much less than even one to survive. there are even several types of blind fish. My concern is what else is in the tank with it? My guess is some type of bottom feeder or another fish attacked it.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, what's in my signature is what is in the tank with her. I'm suspecting either my betta or the paradise - but neither usually bother her. She's almost the 'top dog' of the tank! (Or at least, they pick her, she picks back) So, it could've been a freak thing. She's been in the tank with these fish since October/November of last year without any problems prior to this. But, I'm planning on finding them all new homes, so I don't think I'll have a problem.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually it could have been your gourami. They are both from the same family and If they are both male you might see more of this going on in the future.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

My gourami!? Umm... I very much doubt it. He spends most of his time hiding from the other fish. Honestly, my molly and definitely my paradise (and my betta a bit too) are the ones doing the picking. He's really a wussy fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you know if it is a male or female gourami? If it is a female you might be ok. But if it is male it is no different than putting two male bettas in the same tank. I have one that I have to keep in his own tank because he attacks anything I put him with. But everytime I looked in the tank he seemed happy hiding in his plants With his bubble nest above his head.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Fairly certain it's a male. I actually doubt PetsMart sells female dwarf gourami's. And honestly, he was originally in the 10 gallon with another male, and they hardly ever picked on each other. Yes, I know, not a good plan, but that was before I knew that. Ummm, but I've actually had him seperated for awhile in order to stop him from being picked on. And, I'm trying to remember, but I do think he was seperated off when my molly lost her eye - which is why I put her in there with him. He wouldn't do anything to her, and it gave her a chance to heal and figure out what having one eye was like. So actually, I believe it would have been impossible for him to have done it! Heh.

I'm kind of leaning towards the paradise, since he's the big bully.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i had the same thing with a cory once, the tank housed mollies and tiger barbs so my guess was the barbs. Anyway, he got an infection :rip:


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Animals don't have the same emotional attachments to their body parts as people do. As long as she's acting normally in all other respects, she should be perfectly fine.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Heh, I figured that since she was doing okay, she'd be fine. But, just wanted to ask and make sure! Didn't want to unknowingly be causing her harm or extra stress.

Thanks guys!


----------

